# WOO HOO - thank you Simon!



## thewishman (Mar 5, 2014)

Found the new library article from Simon (Si90) about making steampunk pens - exactly what I wanted to figure out.*

Thank you Simon!*


----------



## Edward Cypher (Mar 5, 2014)

The Library is an awesome resource here and thanks to the trivia challenges (BASH) I know a lot more about it.


----------



## firewhatfire (Mar 5, 2014)

Just finished reading that article.  I agree.....I even feel I could do it after that.


----------



## skiprat (Mar 5, 2014)

Very informative and useful info in that well written tutorial. I like these tutorials that leave some effort required by those that will use them. Well done Simon.
I reckon this will be a great contender for next year's 'Best Article':biggrin:


----------



## Dick Mahany (Mar 6, 2014)

Absolutely best in class article!  Now, if only I could understand how he comes up with those _incredible designs._


----------



## mark james (Mar 6, 2014)

Awesome pens, incredible designs, great tutorial...

Now all I need from you are the skills, imagination, time to get the experience, etc...!

However - I did get another reason why I need to retire


----------



## Si90 (Mar 7, 2014)

Thanks all. Glad you think it is informative and useful. It's difficult to know if what you are writing is the information that people are wanting.  Look forward to seeing some fantastic pens being made and the ideas you all come up with.


----------

